# One for the girls - Shooting male nudes?



## Cinka

I was recently approached by a man via my website - he wants me to shoot a series of nudes of himself. I've never done any nudes at all and was wondering...have any of you ladies run into this? What did you do? What are your thoughts on the matter? I'm not sure how to proceed. I need the money, but I'm not so sure I feel comfortable shooting male nudes. Maybe women, but men...I don't know. 

Would love to hear everyone's thoughts...even the guys. 

Thanks!

~Kristen


----------



## husky_mom

I think women nude bodies are more artistic.. and male nudes.. are well.... NOT...

a nice shirt off... pic... covering the "basics" will do... but to me male nudes are not supposed to be... LOL....

maybe some like those firefighter calendars type of shoot will be fine and you´d feel more comfortable...

I´ve never done nudes but I´d feel more comfortable doing women or males as I described... (sexy but not "all" out there)


----------



## Big Mike

> I was recently approached by a man via my website


This part raises the red flag for me.  I'd be very careful with this one.  I suggest meeting the guy first, with the usually safe guards...bring a friend and meet in a public place etc.  Probably a good idea to have someone with you for the shoot, if you go ahead.

I've heard from a couple female photographers about this type of request...the guy usually flakes out and never shows up.

As for how to go about shooting it...I don't know


----------



## bahandi

so you don't know anything about this guy? I would suggest bringing along your boyfriend/male friend with you in case he turns out to be a creep


----------



## Cinka

Yeah, I'm definitely worried about the "creep" factor. He's also called me various times and never leaves messages. He finally emailed me today asking if I want to do it. I think I'm going to skip this one...no matter how bad I need the money.


----------



## Rhys

Turn up with an assistant and put a defensive weapon in your pocket


----------



## Mike_E

Rhys said:


> Turn up with an assistant and put a defensive weapon in your pocket



And a Doberman!!






Or TWO!!!


----------



## craig

Do not skip this one! Bring an assistant. Better yet have him come to your studio. Meet with the client first and see what he has in mind. I am sure you will both get some really good shots out of this one. The human form male or female is very beautiful. Relax and keep an open mind. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Terri Walsh

my first reaction is - yikes!


----------



## Socrates

Big Mike said:


> This part raises the red flag for me.  I'd be very careful with this one.  I suggest meeting the guy first, with the usually safe guards...bring a friend and meet in a public place etc.  Probably a good idea to have someone with you for the shoot, if you go ahead.
> 
> I've heard from a couple female photographers about this type of request...the guy usually flakes out and never shows up.
> 
> As for how to go about shooting it...I don't know



I'm curious about Iron Flatline's take on this.  He thinks it's unfair to consider the "perv" factor when a stranger wants photographs of his children.


----------



## Harmony

Socrates said:


> I'm curious about Iron Flatline's take on this.  He thinks it's unfair to consider the "perv" factor when a stranger wants photographs of his children.



Whoa, whoa, WHOA. 

I sense past thread grudges being brought up here...


----------



## Garbz

husky_mom said:


> I think women nude bodies are more artistic.. and male nudes.. are well.... NOT...
> 
> a nice shirt off... pic... covering the "basics" will do... but to me male nudes are not supposed to be... LOL....



I was just about to write how sexist that is when I remembered a quote from Dylan Moran:
"It must have been a particularly good day up in heaven when the team of god's Italian designers created the female body [long rant about it]. Whereas the male body looks like it was put together late one Friday afternoon just before everyone went home"

My ugly mug definitely falls into this category :lmao:


----------



## Miaow

I'd be wary of someone just contacting a person via a website and wanting nude pics taken especially if you don't know anything about them or who they are..  I myself wouldnt do it lol

I think some semi nude male shots can be done nicely - Nice lighting/shadows etc.


----------



## Socrates

Harmony said:


> Whoa, whoa, WHOA.
> 
> I sense past thread grudges being brought up here...



No, not past.  Current.  "It's all in the eye of the beholder."

I'm being quite honest here.  I-F and several others repeatedly expressed concern that the photographer that shot children he didn't know shouldn't be judged with regard to the "perv" factor.  I am curious if they feel the same way regarding this situation.


----------



## spiffybeth

i think you should meet with him (with an assistant, friend, bf, etc...) and decide after you've met him. if youre uncomfortable dont do it.

im all for the male form. i think its beautiful to look at


----------



## Socrates

spiffybeth said:


> i think you should meet with him (with an assistant, friend, bf, etc...) and decide after you've met him. if youre uncomfortable dont do it.
> 
> im all for the male form. i think its beautiful to look at



Personally, I prefer looking at females.

However, being objective about it, males are always more beautiful.  Compare a peacock to a peahen.  Do you have tropical fish?  Consider male and female Bettas or even guppies.  With regard to humans, males have been typically portrayed in classical sculpture.


----------



## bahandi

Socrates said:


> Personally, I prefer looking at females.
> 
> However, being objective about it, *males are always more beautiful*.  Compare a peacock to a peahen.  Do you have tropical fish?  Consider male and female Bettas or even guppies.  With regard to humans, males have been typically portrayed in classical sculpture.


 lol... this comment should make this thread a lot more interesting. (though i agree that nature has made males 'stand out'. I was surprised to find out only male birds 'sang' for the most part)


----------



## Socrates

bahandi said:


> lol... this comment should make this thread a lot more interesting. (though i agree that nature has made males 'stand out'. I was surprised to find out only male birds 'sang' for the most part)


I didn't know about the singing but it fits the pattern.


----------



## Senor Hound

Socrates, your name fits you well.  It seems you truly subscribe to the Socratic method of debate.

This would bother me.  I wouldn't have a problem photographing another guy, but a girl may weird me out.  I know that sounds backwards, but at least with another guy you can be fairly certain its only professional.  When opposite sexes intertwine in such a way as nude photography, sometimes certain people get the wrong idea.  Especially considering the model is not a professional himself.

Of course, I wouldn't object to photographing a nude woman if it was a woman I already knew (and knew there would be no, "funny business"), but photographing a stranger in such a personal and private way, I'd be very uncomfortable.


----------



## dslrchat

COLLECT MONEY!!!!!
SHOW UP WITH SUPPORT.

 IN THAT ORDER.

You will make some cash, if it wasa scam or a perv, you got the $$$$$$$$ and were secure!


----------



## tirediron

dslrchat said:


> COLLECT MONEY!!!!!
> 
> *SIGN CONTRACT WITH ESCAPE CLAUSE FOR YOU*
> 
> SHOW UP WITH SUPPORT
> 
> IN THAT ORDER.
> 
> You will make some cash, if it wasa scam or a perv, you got the $$$$$$$$ and were secure!


 
If you go through with this, (and it sounds very fishy to me) have signed paperwork to protect yourself in case it goes from weird to legal!


----------



## astrostu

Well, to answer the original question about how to do it, I have a few suggestions.  If they're overweightish, nude all-the-way is probably not the best option.  Draping sheets or semi-nude could help.

If they're fairly good looking, then it really depends upon how "artsy" you want to be.  You could go for classical poses, where "The Thinker" or "David" comes to mind.  You could try body-builder poses.  Then there's the artsy.  I did a simple Google search of "artistic nude men" and got a lot of hits on the first page that look like stuff you may want to try.

Something to play around with would be light and shadow, especially if they have clearly defined musculature.  A single bright light from above at an angle that causes the pectoralis major and striations of the rectus abdominus to cast shadows on the skin below could be a neat effect.

Some stuff to watch for are severe tan lines which are a pain in the butt with nude males.  And as with other nudes, make sure they know not to wear tight clothing before the shoot, otherwise you're going to have to wait forever for impressions from the clothes to fade away from their skin.


----------



## Jedo_03

60+ yr old well-educated and street-wise male pentaxian with waning Atlas-like physique, wrinkle free (in parts), well tanned (in parts), good looking (if I do say so meself...), ex-viagra user, seeks four to six (or more) female photographers for unique series of nude night-time shots of self. No lighting required as venue (car park) is tungsten lit.
I will be happy to consider letting you do this for free if you are a noobie otherwise my posing fee is free to experienced professionals and I only charge a moderate fee per image taken.
No TimeWasters Please
Jedo


----------



## Iron Flatline

It's really hard to get a read here. I went to check out your website, and it definitely puts forward a younger, more alternative sensibility. Just like the kid issue, this isn't anything new. Any normal person knows the issues surrounding it, so rather than assuming, given the opportunity try to engage the person in conversation. There are a hundred reasons why someone might want nude shots of himself. He might want them for his web profile on an adult dating site, he might have a lover whom he wants to surprise, he might be closeted in his sexual preferences and wants images of himself from a stranger rather than an acquaintance who will ask uncomfortable questions... god only knows. 

We live in an incredibly judgmental and pre-judgmental society. His reasons are probably innocuous, and assuming the worst simply adds negativity to a community already fanned by mistrust and fear. 

If he can't give you a reasonable answer in this environment, then pass. But simply assuming is at best a loss to you, and at worst a social injustice.


----------



## Iron Flatline

Oh, and I always felt that the male physique (if fit) is more visually compelling than the female. As a heterosexual I am more aroused by naked women, but naked men provide the more interesting angles.


----------



## Jedo_03

Iron Flatline said:


> It's really hard to get a read here. I went to check out your website, and it definitely puts forward a younger, more alternative sensibility. Just like the kid issue, this isn't anything new. Any normal person knows the issues surrounding it, so rather than assuming, given the opportunity try to engage the person in conversation. There are a hundred reasons why someone might want nude shots of himself. He might want them for his web profile on an adult dating site, he might have a lover whom he wants to surprise, he might be closeted in his sexual preferences and wants images of himself from a stranger rather than an acquaintance who will ask uncomfortable questions... god only knows.
> 
> We live in an incredibly judgmental and pre-judgmental society. His reasons are probably innocuous, and assuming the worst simply adds negativity to a community already fanned by mistrust and fear.
> 
> If he can't give you a reasonable answer in this environment, then pass. But simply assuming is at best a loss to you, and at worst a social injustice.


 
*Far* be it from me to enter into philosophical discussion about sexuality, but I feel a natural hesitance towards people (male or female) offering themselves as naked subjects to my camera...
Their motives, or reasons, or whatever you call them, IMO, can only be seen as narcistic / blatant sexual exposure...
Why would any Guy, or Gal, want to pose nude and show their genitals?
Don't give me Artis Gratis... PuLease...
And don't give me the "I need photo's for an adult dating website"... or "I want to surprise my friend..." (my god..!)
Ask yourself... WHY would a man/woman invite a photographer to make images of their nude-selves..?
ART is one thing... SEXUALITY and PERVERSION is something else...
Jedo


----------



## Jedo_03

Iron Flatline said:


> Oh, and I always felt that the male physique (if fit) is more visually compelling than the female. As a heterosexual I am more aroused by naked women, but naked men provide the more interesting angles.


 
Well - That is true - men can provide a wider range of angles than women... 192 deg (7 oclock) flaccid - to 270 deg (11 oclock) turgid...
But is it the "angle of the dangle" that provides the visual compulsion - or the inherent sexuality of the aroused male...?
Put another way - Would "David" be more attractive at 270 deg than he is now...?
Jedo


----------



## Iron Flatline

Jedo_03 said:


> ART is one thing... SEXUALITY and PERVERSION is something else...


The fact that you equate the two says a lot about you, and the society we live in. Why is nudity so terrible? 


Jedo_03 said:


> Well - That is true - men can provide a wider range of angles than women... 192 deg (7 oclock) flaccid - to 270 deg (11 oclock) turgid...
> But is it the "angle of the dangle" that provides the visual compulsion - or the inherent sexuality of the aroused male...?
> Put another way - Would "David" be more attractive at 270 deg than he is now...?


When I wrote about "angles" I knew someone was going to make an erection joke. I just didn't know how long it would take, and how lame it would be. Obviously those two unknowns have been answered.


----------



## bahandi

Iron Flatline said:


> The fact that you equate the two says a lot about you, and the society we live in. Why is nudity so terrible?
> 
> When I wrote about "angles" I knew someone was going to make an erection joke. I just didn't know how long it would take, and how lame it would be. Obviously those two unknowns have been answered.



+1

also, i agree with what others have been saying about getting to know the guy. But *still *bring a friend in case it was all BS just to lure you in to agreeing on taking his pictures.


----------



## Rhys

Sounds as fishy as the guy that wanted me to photograph a stiff!


----------



## Jedo_03

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jedo_03* 

 
_ART is one thing... SEXUALITY and PERVERSION is something else..._

The fact that you equate the two says a lot about you, and the society we live in. Why is nudity so terrible? 
*Aha - Am I to presume that 'what' it says about me is negative..?*
*Just because I don't happen to agree with YOUR views on mankind, the Earth and the Universe empowers you to make and pass judgements on me - does it??*
*And I didn't say that nudity is terrible...*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jedo_03* 

 
_Well - That is true - men can provide a wider range of angles than women... 192 deg (7 oclock) flaccid - to 270 deg (11 oclock) turgid...
But is it the "angle of the dangle" that provides the visual compulsion - or the inherent sexuality of the aroused male...?
Put another way - Would "David" be more attractive at 270 deg than he is now...?_

When I wrote about "angles" I knew someone was going to make an erection joke. I just didn't know how long it would take, and how lame it would be. Obviously those two unknowns have been answered.
*Short answer: so the word "angles" conjures up subliminal thoughts of erections in your mind too - eh?*
*Long answer: I've been around (both life and the internet) for far too long to be even the slightest bothered by the kind of childish derision you offer here, more so because your remarks are made behind the anonymity of the internet.*
*Perhaps we should all **maintain a photographic focus on a photographic forum rather than promulgating our personal beliefs, philosophies and mores - and not resort to negative comment when some other thinking person has an alternative view.*

_Crimen non est circum bananam condomum flectere_
Jedo


----------



## Iron Flatline

Yes, clearly you're not bothered. Hence the lengthy response. In bold font, no less. 

Reread your own response. You wrote that you're not willing to accept art is a viable reason, and that it must be either narcissism or  blatant sexual exposure. Nor were any other reasons acceptable to you, except of course solely the ones you could think of. But go ahead, pass judgment based on the extremely limited information we have here. 

In terms of angles, to me the collar bones, the abs, the arms are more attractive from a woman with softer features, whereas on a man I prefer them fitter. The lighting and shading on a man is a lot more interesting. But go ahead, boner jokes are always funny to a certain crowd.


----------



## rob91

I was just thinking the other day how common photos of nude women are, but you rarely see shots of nude men. "Nudes" - that is, nude women - seems to be a genre in photography. But dudes? Nah. Weird, the greeks would sculpt nothing but nude men.

If I were you I might be weary myself, especially considering how he contacted you. But I also have to agree with Iron...I guess this is what you would call one of those tough decisions.

I guess my two cents are if you have a friend (preferably a good-sized male), at the very least to keep the shoot professional, at most to protect you, you should be fine. But don't do anything that makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## Rhys

I don't know but personally nudes have no appeal to me. The only person I like to see nude is my wife.

If, however, I was asked to do a nudist wedding then I would be happy to do so - I'm not bothered in the slightest about nudity.


----------



## Kingoftown

I've been asked by a good number of women to take nudes of them. When I told them I would do it if my girlfriend could come that ended all interest in the photo's. I'd do the same thing here, and if he still wants to do it, then why not?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Rhys said:


> ---I was asked to do a nudist wedding then I would be happy to do so --


Would the photographer have to be nude at a nudist wedding?


----------



## ~Stella~

Jeff Canes said:


> Would the photographer have to be nude at a nudist wedding?


 
And how would you attach the corsages?


----------



## Socrates

~Stella~ said:


> And how would you attach the corsages?



Very carefully!


----------



## ~Stella~

To the OP - he could be hanging up because he's nervous or he's a creep - there's no telling.

I think it would be foolish to meet with him alone, personally, but maybe once you speak to him over the phone you'll get a better idea of what sort of person you are dealing with.  I agree there could be any number of reasons that he could want the photos and the reason, so long as he is willing to pay, is immaterial, except to set the tone of the images.

Good luck and report back with what you decide - I'm curious to know what happens.


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher

Yes, it can be a red flag that you were contacted online, but isn't that why you have contact info on the web? Talk with him, see what he has in mind - and, just make sure you've got an assistant who you trust completely that will be there with you.


----------



## Alex_B

What is wrong about shooting nudes of men?

I myself contacted a female photographer once via her website to shoot nudes of me. She never replied, well maybe for the same reasons you have. Very disappointing.

Anyway, I would try it if I was you. OK, be careful when you meet him (assistant is always a good idea), but you should always be careful when meeting a stranger. I do not see additional risk since he will be nude.


----------



## Alex_B

Big Mike said:


> I was recently approached by a man via my website
> 
> 
> 
> This part raises the red flag for me.
Click to expand...


Why? That is what a photography website is for!
If you want a job done, you google to find someone in the area, and then pick the one you feel best for the job, and contact him or her via the website.


----------



## Rhys

Jeff Canes said:


> Would the photographer have to be nude at a nudist wedding?



I don't care too much whether I have to wear clothes or not. The only bummer is without my waistcoat (vest) I wouldn't have anywhere to put my batteries and CF cards. The only problem I can imagine is that I might upstage the groom


----------



## simulacra2525

It seems strange for someone to volunteer themselves to be shot in the buff but if its for artistic reasons, i see no reason why it can´t just be an interesting project. Its better than someone asking if they can photograph YOU nude!

But yes, do be careful before allowing him to take all his clothes off in a confined space!


----------

